
Show HN: Pule – A personal Bot for keeping an eye on the web - lowglow
https://gopule.com/
======
lowglow
Founder here. We've been using this code as an in-house tool for a while to
alert us to things happening around the 'net via email/SMS and thought we'd
share with everyone here.

If you have requests, feedback, or just need help, let us know!

